# Verwendung neuen Treiber für JDBC-Zugriff auf OracleDB



## Guest (15. Mrz 2007)

Hi zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen, wir wissen im Moment nicht so richtig an was unser "Problem" liegen könnte.

Bisher haben wir über einen älteren Treiber (classes12.jar) von Java aus auf unsere OracleDB zugegriffen. Nach einigesn Tests haben wir uns jetzt jedoch entschlossen auf die neuere Version des Treibers (ojdbc14.jar) umzusteigen.

Die DB-Zugriffe und alles funktionieren auch weiterhin ohne Probleme (sind sogar schneller als mit dem alten Treiber). Nur gibt es bei Oracle ja die View V$SESSION, in der man sich die Verbindungen zur Datenbank anzeigen kann. 

Mit dem alten Treiber Stand bisher in der Spalte PROGRAM von V$SESSION der Text "JDBC Thin Client". Mit Verwendung des neuen Treibers wird dieses Feld jedoch nicht mehr befüllt und es bekommt den in Inhalt NULL.

Hat von euch jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit warum das so ist, bzw. kann man da beim Verbindungsaufbau von Java etwas mitgeben, damit dieses Feld befüllt wird?

Irgendwie gehen muss es, da der SQLDeveloper von Oracle auch über den ojdbc14-Treiber die Verbindung aufbaut, und bei diesem steht dann unter PROGRAM auch etwas drin (SQL Developer).

Im Moment sucht ich auch noch im Internet habe bis jetzt aber noch nicht so richtig was gefunden.

Vielleicht kann mir von euch ja jemand weiterhelfen!   

Danke euch schon mal

Gruß
Eminent


----------



## Guest (15. Mrz 2007)

Entschuldigt das bescheidene Deutsch im Thread-Titel aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen und ausbessern!


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entschuldigt das bescheidene Deutsch im Thread-Titel aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen und ausbessern!



registrieren hilft


----------



## Guest (16. Mrz 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin registriert, aber ich kann mich von der Arbeit aus nicht einloggen, weil die (weiss Gott warum) die 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/login.php gesperrt haben und ich nach Eingabe des Benutzers und PWs sozusagen ausgesperrt bin.


----------



## Caffè Latte (17. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

mal zum Thema: kannst du denn den Programmnamen selber setzen? Hier mal Beispielcode:


```
DriverManager.registerDriver(new oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver());
    java.util.Properties props = new java.util.Properties();
    props.put("v$session.program", "Test");
    Connection conn =  DriverManager.getConnection ("jdbc:oracle:thin:user/tiger@localhost:1521:xe", props);
```


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2007)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mal zum Thema: kannst du denn den Programmnamen selber setzen? Hier mal Beispielcode:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

sorry für die späte Antwort aber Freitag bin ich früher heim und heute war den ganzen Vormittag so viel los. 

Es funktioniert mit deiner Methode wunderbar! DANKE vielmals!! Hatte zwar schon versucht den Parameter zu setzen, habe jedoch nur program statt v$session.program gesetzt und das hat er nicht genommen.

Wie gesagt mit deinem Lösungsvorschlag funktioniert es.

DANKE

Gruß
Eminent


----------

